# Char umbenennen - Wie wird man wirklich "annonym"?



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe ein kleines großes Problem. Auf meinem Realm gab es für ca einem halben Jahr einen Gildenkrieg zwischen zwei Gilden. Es wurde geflamt, die Foren gehackt und mit Level 1 Chars lügen verbreitet. Dies ging so weit, dass sich einige Leute unter meinem Namen Accounts in einigen WoW Foren (die nicht Eigentum von Blizzard sind) erstellt haben um Flames und Lügen zu verbreiten. Vor gut einem Monat hat mich dann ein Ingamefreund angeschrieben und mir Screenshots gezeigt, auf denen ich angeblich Leute massiv flame.
Ich und einige andere Exmitglieder unserer Gilde haben nun das Problem, dass unser Ruf so dermaßen geschädigt ist, dass wir kaum noch Raids oder Gilden finden können. Vier Topgilden meines Servers haben mich aus diesen Gründen abgelehnt, und wer glaubt einem da schon wenn man sagt, dass es Fakeaccounts waren mit denen Rufmord getätigt wurde...

Jedenfalls möchte ich meinen Char jetzt umbenennen, damit ich wieder in Ruhe und Frieden spielen kann. Mein Problem ist, dass nur meine Freunde meinen neuen Namen kennen sollen. Ich habe mit einem GM gesprochen, der mir bestätigte, dass mein Name bei allen Spielern, die mich auf der Freundesliste haben autmomatisch geändert wird. Da mich aber wahrscheinlich auch einige "Feinde" auf der FL haben um mich zu überwachen würde es aber wahrscheinlich keine zwei Wochen dauern bis mein Ruf wieder der alte wäre. Ich suche also einen Weg, bei der Umbenennung von allen Freundeslisten zu verschwinden. Der GM meinte, ihm wären da "die Hände gebunden"...
Eine weitere Idee, die ich hatte war, dass ich meinen Char ja einfach löschen könnte. Anschließend könnte ich einen GM um Wiederherstellung bitten und so tun, als hätte ich ausversehen den falschen Char gelöscht. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich dann nach der Wiederherstellung wieder wie zuvor auf allen Fl´s stehe oder ob ich wirklich verschwinde...
Hat damit vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder noch eine andere Idee?
=> Servertransfer kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich mit meinen Freunden weiterzocken will.

Hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen :> Grüße abe15


----------



## Gnorfal (8. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich Deinen Post gelesen habe, empfehle ich Dir:

Account löschen, Email Adresse löschen, Nachnamen ändern und umziehen.

Ganz ehrlich? Das, was da bei euch stattfindet ist sowas von Kindergarten, das lässt sich nicht mehr in Worte fassen....
Ihr solltet euch RL treffen und das ganze beim Mate Tee diskutieren, aber vorsicht vor der "Zahnfee" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (8. Juli 2009)

neuen account und dahin tranferieren dann wärst aus allen listen raus aber einen anderen günstigeren weg wüsste ich auch nicht.


----------



## Matric (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn das wirklich alles so sein sollte wie du beschreibst. Dann hilft nur einen komplett neuen Char erstellen und neu hoch leveln. 

Ärgerlich wegen Equip und allem aber was willst du sonst machen. Oder Transen auf nen anderen Realm. 

lg


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

Server transen -> dort Name ändern / Frisur, eventuell Geschlecht -> zurück transen!

Aber wäre mir das Geld / Aufwand absolut nicht Wert! 

Und vesprechen das es geht, kann ich nicht!^^ Aber ich vermute es mal.

Aber stell dir vor du machst das ganze Theater und es findet jemand heraus das ihr es seid, dann war die ganze Aktion umsonst.....


----------



## Kirimaus (8. Juli 2009)

hm einen neuen Char hochspielen?

Ansonsten würde nur etwas aller von Server x zu y und nach ablauf der Sperre von y zu x transen drinne.

Aber wie bitte können sich Menschen mit etwas mehr Verstand als Rudeltiere die um die Alphaposition 
Kömpfen so dermahsen anzicken?


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Deinen Post gelesen habe, empfehle ich Dir:
> 
> Account löschen, Email Adresse löschen, Nachnamen ändern und umziehen.
> 
> ...



Rl war mal eine Idee die ich ingame vorgeschlagen hatte. Ich habe aber schnell davon abgesehen, als mir damit gedroht wurde mich zusammenzuschlagen. Es ist kein Kindergartenkrieg, das Ganze basiert auf massivem Hass und ist alles Ernst.


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juli 2009)

Ich würde meinem Charakter löschen, einen lvl 1 char erstellen mit diesem Namen,
und dann nen Gm mit nem anderen Twink bitten de Char wiederherzustellen...

. so habe ich  schonmal meinem Namen geändert, da ich in einem Wahnanfall meinen Char
beim Erstellen  "Affenfleisch" genannt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG  Eyatrian


Ps: Damit bist du aus allen FL/Ignores/Gilden   usw raus, es kann keine Verbindung mehr zu deinem alten Namen Char gezogen werden


----------



## RazZerrR (8. Juli 2009)

Fraltion wechseln, Server wechseln, Frisur wechseln, Namen wechseln.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (8. Juli 2009)

umständliche möglichkeit musst dafür 2 mal den server transen
erstell auf deinem ersten server einen lvl 1 char mit dem gleichen namen wie dein main, trans dann auf den server und du musst deinen char dann umbenennen (geht automtisch) damit er dahin kann.    und dann transte mit dem neu benannten char wieder zurück und bist unter neuen namen auf KEINER fl mehr zu sehen


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ich würde meinem Charakter löschen, einen lvl 1 char erstellen mit diesem Namen,
> und dann nen Gm mit nem anderen Twink bitten de Char wiederherzustellen...
> 
> . so habe ich  schonmal meinem Namen geändert, da ich in einem Wahnanfall meinen Char
> ...



Naja das ist ja das selbe wie umbennenen, nur halt Kostenlos^^ Ich scheude die 15 Euro nicht, das Problem ist halt nur, dass alle "Feinde" sofort einen neuen Namen auf ihrer Fl hätten. Wenn es auchnoch ein Taurenjäger ist müssten sie sich ja den Rest nurnoch denken...


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Rl war mal eine Idee die ich ingame vorgeschlagen hatte. Ich habe aber schnell davon abgesehen, als mir damit gedroht wurde mich zusammenzuschlagen. Es ist kein Kindergartenkrieg, das Ganze basiert auf massivem Hass und ist alles Ernst.



Hörst sich ja fast nach Ghettorealm an! oO

Ganz ehrlich! Entweder du schaffst es einem GM beweise zu liefern das da grad jemand Rufmord an euch begeht:

z.B. wenn ein Lv 1 jemand Bekanntes von dir Anflüstert, dass er ihn gleich meldet.

Oder du hast auf dem Realm eh verloren.....


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> umständliche möglichkeit musst dafür 2 mal den server transen
> erstell auf deinem ersten server einen lvl 1 char mit dem gleichen namen wie dein main, trans dann auf den server und du musst deinen char dann umbenennen (geht automtisch) damit er dahin kann.    und dann transte mit dem neu benannten char wieder zurück und bist unter neuen namen auf KEINER fl mehr zu sehen



Das Problem hieran ist, das man nach einem Servertransfer einen Monat nicht wieder transen kann. Dieser Vorgang würde also nicht nur 30 Euro kosten, sondern auchnoch einen Monat dauern. Außerdem möchte ich nicht wissen, was passiert wenn ein Gm rausfindet das ich einen Level 1 Char mit meinem alten Namen erstellt habe damit ich mich kostenlos umbenennen muss :/ Dann wäre der Account wohl weg, für mich hört sich das an wie Betrug und Betrüger bin ich nicht...


----------



## Slow0110 (8. Juli 2009)

Das mitm Löschen und wiederherstellen sollte funktonieren, aber wenn der Char wiederhergestellt wurde hat er immer noch den gleichen Namen.
Also schnell, wenn er wiederhergestellt wurde, Namen ändern, sonst kann man dich wieder auf die Friendlisten packen.

Weniger billiger isses halt, wen du wegtranst und nach nem Monat wieder hertranst, in der Zwischenzeit hat sich ein Freund von dir auch nen Char mit dem Namen erstellt. Dann kannste sicher sein, dass du den Namen ändern kannst und keiner weiß mehr wer du bist.

Aber mein Gott, so versut kann doch ein Ruf garnet sein, dass man extra seinen Namen ändern müsste. Oder vlt. ist ja etwas wahres daran, man wird´s wohl nicht herausfinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Mein ihr vielleicht ich hatte nur Pech mit meinem GM? Sollte ich es vielleicht nochmal versuchen und hoffen, einen netteren zu kriegen der dann einen Knopf drückt damit ich beim Umbenennen überall gelöscht werde?


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Naja das ist ja das selbe wie umbennenen, nur halt Kostenlos^^ Ich scheude die 15 Euro nicht, das Problem ist halt nur, dass alle "Feinde" sofort einen neuen Namen auf ihrer Fl hätten. Wenn es auchnoch ein Taurenjäger ist müssten sie sich ja den Rest nurnoch denken...




nein, da du aus allen FL/Ignores/Gilden Rausfliegst mit dem löschen.  Glaub mir das ist die BILLIGSTE/SCHNELLSTE/BESTE  Möglichkeit völlig unbekannt zu werden


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das Problem hieran ist, das man nach einem Servertransfer einen Monat nicht wieder transen kann. Dieser Vorgang würde also nicht nur 30 Euro kosten, sondern auchnoch einen Monat dauern. Außerdem möchte ich nicht wissen, was passiert wenn ein Gm rausfindet das ich einen Level 1 Char mit meinem alten Namen erstellt habe damit ich mich kostenlos umbenennen muss :/ Dann wäre der Account wohl weg, für mich hört sich das an wie Betrug und Betrüger bin ich nicht...


Das wird nicht passieren, da ein Kollege das genauso wie beschrieben gemacht hat. Also so geht es auf jedenfall...


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Das mitm Löschen und wiederherstellen sollte funktonieren, aber wenn der Char wiederhergestellt wurde hat er immer noch den gleichen Namen.
> Also schnell, wenn er wiederhergestellt wurde, Namen ändern, sonst kann man dich wieder auf die Friendlisten packen.



Gute Idee, aber es könnte sein, dass beim Wiederherstellen auch FL Einträge wiederhergestellt werden. Dann wäre es umsonst -.-


----------



## Freakypriest (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Naja das ist ja das selbe wie umbennenen, nur halt Kostenlos^^ Ich scheude die 15 Euro nicht, das Problem ist halt nur, dass alle "Feinde" sofort einen neuen Namen auf ihrer Fl hätten. Wenn es auchnoch ein Taurenjäger ist müssten sie sich ja den Rest nurnoch denken...




Deshalb ja neuen Acc zu legen und dahin Transen ist das selbe wie Server  Transfer nur das du nicht weg musst. Andererseits musst die dich ja in disskussionen etc eingelassen haben. Man hat wen ja nicht grundlos auf dem kieker.


----------



## Slow0110 (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Mein ihr vielleicht ich hatte nur Pech mit meinem GM? Sollte ich es vielleicht nochmal versuchen und hoffen, einen netteren zu kriegen der dann einen Knopf drückt damit ich beim Umbenennen überall gelöscht werde?




Das macht keiner.
Du musst ihn löschen, wiederherstellen und dann umbenennen. 
Mein Freund kam auf die Idee, seinen Char zu löschen, sofort nen LvL 1 Twink zu machen mit dem Namen "Hohekante".
Dann hat er sich den gelöschen Char wiederhergestellt und bekam den Namen "Hohekannte". 

War zwar aus der Friendlist dann drausen, aber rennt seitdem mit dem Namen rum.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> nein, da du aus allen FL/Ignores/Gilden Rausfliegst mit dem löschen.  Glaub mir das ist die BILLIGSTE/SCHNELLSTE/BESTE  Möglichkeit völlig unbekannt zu werden



Das heißt, ich lösche gleich meinen Char. Anschließend bitte ich einen Kumpel über TS (natürlich nicht ingame weil GM´s das lesen könnten) einen Char mit meinem Namen zu erstellen. Anschließend sage ich einem GM, ich hätte meinen Char ausversehen gelöscht und weil ein Kumpel einen 1er mit meinem alten Namen hat darf ich mich umbenennen.... Aber kann man sicher sagen dass dann alle FL Einträge anderer Spieler mit meinem namen gelöscht sind?


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber es könnte sein, dass beim Wiederherstellen auch FL Einträge wiederhergestellt werden. Dann wäre es umsonst -.-




Nein wird es nicht ! glaubt mir ich hab das schonmal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slow0110 (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich lösche gleich meinen Char. Anschließend bitte ich einen Kumpel über TS (natürlich nicht ingame weil GM´s das lesen könnten) einen Char mit meinem Namen zu erstellen. Anschließend sage ich einem GM, ich hätte meinen Char ausversehen gelöscht und weil ein Kumpel einen 1er mit meinem alten Namen hat darf ich mich umbenennen.... Aber kann man sicher sagen dass dann alle FL Einträge anderer Spieler mit meinem namen gelöscht sind?



Würd ich net so machen, siehe meinen letzten Post.
Nachdem du ihn wiederhergestellt hast, musst Namensänderung zahlen.
Is denk ich die billigste Lösung für 8 Euronen.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Das macht keiner.
> Du musst ihn löschen, wiederherstellen und dann umbenennen.
> Mein Freund kam auf die Idee, seinen Char zu löschen, sofort nen LvL 1 Twink zu machen mit dem Namen "Hohekante".
> Dann hat er sich den gelöschen Char wiederhergestellt und bekam den Namen "Hohekannte".
> ...



Klingt gut. Aber um ganz sicher zu sein würde ich halt einen Kumpel bitten den 1er zu erstellen. Kommt ja aufs selbe raus. Ich denke, dass versuche ich mal. Risiko gibts nicht weil es eh kostenlos ist... Meine Freunde können mir dann ja dierekt sagen ob sie mich noch in der Fl haben. Wenn dem so sein sollte weiß ich ja sofort das die Aktion fail war. Dann kann ich mir immernoch was neues überlegen.


----------



## Arthashand (8. Juli 2009)

tja Gildenkrieg ist fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (noch nie mit gemacht aber gehört)  warn gute vorschläge dabei würde ein davon nehmen an deiner stelle


----------



## P-bibi (8. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube das mit dem Löschen könnte klappen.. versuch es doch einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich lösche gleich meinen Char. Anschließend bitte ich einen Kumpel über TS (natürlich nicht ingame weil GM´s das lesen könnten) einen Char mit meinem Namen zu erstellen. Anschließend sage ich einem GM, ich hätte meinen Char ausversehen gelöscht und weil ein Kumpel einen 1er mit meinem alten Namen hat darf ich mich umbenennen.... Aber kann man sicher sagen dass dann alle FL Einträge anderer Spieler mit meinem namen gelöscht sind?





Genau so machst du das. Die FL/Ignores werden nicht mehr hergestellt, deine eigenen allerdings auch nicht.    Aber sag auf jeden Fall, dass DU den Char gelöscht hast in einem unüberlegtem Moment, sonst Prüfen die nen Monat oder so auf Accountsharing!


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich lösche gleich meinen Char. Anschließend bitte ich einen Kumpel über TS (natürlich nicht ingame weil GM´s das lesen könnten) einen Char mit meinem Namen zu erstellen. Anschließend sage ich einem GM, ich hätte meinen Char ausversehen gelöscht und weil ein Kumpel einen 1er mit meinem alten Namen hat darf ich mich umbenennen.... Aber kann man sicher sagen dass dann alle FL Einträge anderer Spieler mit meinem namen gelöscht sind?



Kannst Dir doch selber einen Lvl 1er machen ?! Brauchste doch keinen  Freund für..?! Oder haste keinen Platz mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Würd ich net so machen, siehe meinen letzten Post.
> Nachdem du ihn wiederhergestellt hast, musst Namensänderung zahlen.
> Is denk ich die billigste Lösung für 8 Euronen.



Joa das ist kein Problem. Ich würde den Char dann eh für 15 Eure ändern und ihn weiblich machen. So oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soger die Rolle mit der ich mein Pet umbenennen kann hab ich schon im Inventar xD


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Kannst Dir doch selber einen Lvl 1er machen ?! Brauchste doch keinen  Freund für..?! Oder haste keinen Platz mehr ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon, aber ich will halt nicht, dass ein Gm die Aktion auf meinen Account rückverfolgen kann.


----------



## Slow0110 (8. Juli 2009)

Dann....

Einfach löschen und gut is =)


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe. Aktion endlich wieder Spaß am Spiel haben beginnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schönen Tag noch euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igoar85 (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Schon, aber ich will halt nicht, dass ein Gm die Aktion auf meinen Account rückverfolgen kann.




Lösche deinen Char, bitte einen Kumpel übers TS, das er sich dann einen twink mit dem Namen deines Jägers erstellt. Sobald er das getan hat, schreibst du ein Ticket mit folgendem Inhalt:

"Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen Charakter XY wiederherstellen lassen. Habe aus Wut den Falschen genommen und dieses ist mit zu spät aufgefallen. (Kannst natürlich auch nen anderen Grund nehmen, aber dieser klappte bei mir immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )"

Aber erwähne nichts davon, das dein Freund jetzt nen char hat, der so heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach doof stellen.


----------



## Galvaras (8. Juli 2009)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Dann....
> 
> Einfach löschen und gut is =)



löschen wird da wohl am besten sein.. aber sag dann bescheid obs geklappt hat. würd mich interessieren*daumendrück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juli 2009)

Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich teile gerne meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (8. Juli 2009)

Kindergarten....
Aufhörn WoW zu spielen, ums RL kümmern...
(nein kein scherz)


----------



## Dokagero (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Rl war mal eine Idee die ich ingame vorgeschlagen hatte. Ich habe aber schnell davon abgesehen, *als mir damit gedroht wurde mich zusammenzuschlagen*. Es ist kein Kindergartenkrieg, das Ganze basiert auf massivem Hass und ist alles Ernst.


Ab zur Polizei. Ich sehe das als Drohung, vl würden die was machen (ja, ist mein ernst).
Hilft zwar nicht den Ingame Krieg zu beenden, aber sie werden sich überlegen nochmal jmd zu drohen wenn was gemacht wird.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Ok Leute, ich sage nachher hier bescheid obs geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann aber etwas dauern, ihr wisst ja wie die Wartezeiten auf Tickets sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Kindergarten....
> Aufhörn WoW zu spielen, ums RL kümmern...
> (nein kein scherz)



Und der Flamepreis für den ersten Flame des Threads geht an Ultumo01 !!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und jetzt hopp hopp raus aus meinen Thread du miesmacher :/


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Ab zur Polizei. Ich sehe das als Drohung, vl würden die was machen (ja, ist mein ernst).
> Hilft zwar nicht den Ingame Krieg zu beenden, aber sie werden sich überlegen nochmal jmd zu drohen wenn was gemacht wird.



Ach ich mache mir da keine Sorgen. Mir hat es nur gezeigt, dass es Menschen sind mit denen ich keinen Frieden schließen kann weil sie einfahc auf der Suche nach Streit sind. Eine Anzeige wird da auch nichts helfen.


----------



## P-bibi (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ach ich mache mir da keine Sorgen. Mir hat es nur gezeigt, dass es Menschen sind mit denen ich keinen Frieden schließen kann weil sie einfahc auf der Suche nach Streit sind. Eine Anzeige wird da auch nichts helfen.



Eben, es gibt einfach so Leute, die nur den Streit suchen.. einfach ignorieren und gut ist.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (8. Juli 2009)

ist das nicht ruf mord?
erzähl es einem gm und die bertroffenen spieler werden gebannt^^


----------



## fre_k (8. Juli 2009)

Server transen, Name und Geschlecht ändern.
~40Euro und ein neues "Leben".


----------



## Dabow (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ganz einfach .. transferier deinen Char auf einen neuen Account, auf den gleichen Server und änder danach deinen Namen. Dann bist du aus allen F-Listen entfernt !


----------



## Tinaru (8. Juli 2009)

hey TE!!!
schick mir deine email adresse und ich nehme verbindung mit dir auf...dann verabredest du dich mit denen und für 100 € pauschal befrei ich dich von deinem problem...kann ja nicht angehen xD xD wegen nem computerspiel einem schläge androhen xD xD sry aber was sind das denn für opfer? die haben wohl schon länger ihr eigenes geschrei nicht gehört xD xD


----------



## Dokagero (8. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Eben, es gibt einfach so Leute, die nur den Streit suchen.. einfach ignorieren und gut ist.


Eben, und spätestens wenn die Polizei vor der Haustür steht werden sich diese Kiddys überlegen was sie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ein freund hat sein mänlichen kieger einer rundumerneuerung unterzogen, sein name ist verschwunden, und er musst neu in die gilde geladen werden. ich weiss aber nicht ob das nen bug war oder ob das hilft........


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2009)

Hmm...was ist, wenn ich dir das auch nicht glaube - und du selbst Schuld an deinem geschädigtem Namen bist? Will dich nicht verurteilen, aber ich lasse diese Möglichkeit nicht aus.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber übertreibst du nicht?
Änder deinen namen und wechsel die Gilde, was weiß ich.
Das ist eig alles dein Problem.
Schau wie du es löst!


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Rl war mal eine Idee die ich ingame vorgeschlagen hatte. Ich habe aber schnell davon abgesehen, als mir damit gedroht wurde mich zusammenzuschlagen. Es ist kein Kindergartenkrieg, das Ganze basiert auf massivem Hass und ist alles Ernst.



Dann halt 
Kindergartenkrieg mit 14 Jährigen Gangstern.




Tinaru schrieb:


> hey TE!!!
> schick mir deine email adresse und ich nehme verbindung mit dir auf...dann verabredest du dich mit denen und für 100 € pauschal befrei ich dich von deinem problem...kann ja nicht angehen xD xD wegen nem computerspiel einem schläge androhen xD xD sry aber was sind das denn für opfer? die haben wohl schon länger ihr eigenes geschrei nicht gehört xD xD



omg du gehst auchnoch in den Kindergarten?


----------



## Monzel (8. Juli 2009)

Das einfachste wäre wohl den Char zu transen, auf dem neuen Server umzubennen und wieder zurückzutransen... kostet zwar nicht gerade wenig aber durch den Umzug auf den anderen Server werden meines wissens nach die Chars aus den FL's gelöscht.


----------



## Legas369 (8. Juli 2009)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert :-D


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2009)

Durch Accounttransfer (Realm kann bleiben) wird man automatisch aus allen Gilden/Freundeslisten/Ignorelisten entfernt.

Die Leute können dich nachher aber immernoch an deinem Equip erkennen. Außerdem an der E-Mail Adresse wenn du dich irgendwo bewibst und natürlich auch an deiner Stimme im Ts...


----------



## Tidys (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn du deinen Charakter löscht glaube ich biste bei den F- Listen runter.


----------



## Ql1m@X (8. Juli 2009)

mach es so : 
es gibt ja die kostenlosen char transfers von blizz . nutz einen geh auf einen anderen server , änder dein name und dann nach 90 tagen oder kp wie lange das dauert gehste wieder auf deinen alten server .
fertig


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> mach es so :
> es gibt ja die kostenlosen char transfers von blizz . nutz einen geh auf einen anderen server , änder dein name und dann nach 90 tagen oder kp wie lange das dauert gehste wieder auf deinen alten server .
> fertig




allerdings gibt es die sehr selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich glaube nicht, dass es in den nächsten Tagen einen geben wird^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das Problem hieran ist, das man nach einem Servertransfer einen Monat nicht wieder transen kann. Dieser Vorgang würde also nicht nur 30 Euro kosten...


Satte 40 Euro sind es.

Es ist auch noch eine Überlegung wert, ob du verarbeitende Berufe hast. Schmied, Ingi, Schneider... falls einer deiner weniger geschätzen Mitspieler oder irgendein Schwätzer ein von dir hergestelltes Teil trägt/benutzt, wir auch der "Hergestellt von..." Name auf dem Item geändert.

Gibt so viele Wege, dich wiederzufinden. Gehst mit nem Freund nach Burg Utgard, Flamer denkt sich 'ey issoch nen kumpel von der nulpe! gucken wer da noch bei is'
/who Burg Utgarde

Gefunden
KumpelVonNulpe
NulpeMitAnderemNamenAberKlasseVolkPasst
...
...

Dauerhaft Server wechseln scheint angesichts deiner Schilderungen das langfristig sinnvollste zu sein.


----------



## Pusillin (8. Juli 2009)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Das macht keiner.
> Du musst ihn löschen, wiederherstellen und dann umbenennen.
> Mein Freund kam auf die Idee, seinen Char zu löschen, sofort nen LvL 1 Twink zu machen mit dem Namen "Hohekante".
> Dann hat er sich den gelöschen Char wiederhergestellt und bekam den Namen "Hohekannte".
> ...


Genauso wars qauch bei 2 leuten die ich kenne, der gm hat nur einen Buchstaben verändert.
Aber du bist aus /f raus und die kommen erst etwas später dahinter.
die zeit reicht, um seinen char kostenpflichtig umzubenennen


----------



## Nexilein (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Naja das ist ja das selbe wie umbennenen, nur halt Kostenlos^^ Ich scheude die 15 Euro nicht, das Problem ist halt nur, dass alle "Feinde" sofort einen neuen Namen auf ihrer Fl hätten. Wenn es auchnoch ein Taurenjäger ist müssten sie sich ja den Rest nurnoch denken...



Nein , das ist etwas anderes. Durch das Löschen des Chars verschwindest du von den Listen. Durch das erstellen eines Twinks mit dem selben Namen bekommst du beim Wiederherstellen eine kostenlose Namensänderung die dann eben nicht auf den F-Listen zu sehen ist, da dein Char von dort ja durch das Löschen verschwunden ist.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Genauso wars qauch bei 2 leuten die ich kenne, der gm hat nur einen Buchstaben verändert.
> Aber du bist aus /f raus und die kommen erst etwas später dahinter.
> die zeit reicht, um seinen char kostenpflichtig umzubenennen



Genau was ich will. Wie gesagt, die 15 Euronen zu zahlen scheue ich nicht.
ich warte übrigens immernoch auf den GM... Stundenlang schon -.-


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2009)

nur eine frage habe ich .. 
wenn dein server so scheisse ist das dich die besten 4 gilden nicht wollen und die anderen dich flamen etc
... wiso bleibst du auf dem?

alle melden? gm kann chat nachverfolgen
und bitten um chartransfer.. oder notfalls das bezahlen und irgendwo sonst neu anfangen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. Juli 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Deinen Post gelesen habe, empfehle ich Dir:
> 
> Account löschen, Email Adresse löschen, Nachnamen ändern und umziehen.
> 
> ...




/sign^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (8. Juli 2009)

O.ô

Alter,normal packt man sich auf Igno und gut is...
Krass was dir das passiert ist,zum Glück hatte ich sowas noch nie! (In keiner Gilde zu sein 
scheint Vorteile zu haben!)...Naja,das wesentliche wurde ja schon genannt...Aber hey,in deinem Post
klingst du echt nett,wieso hacken die denn auf dir rum ?^^


----------



## Cali75 (8. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Rl war mal eine Idee die ich ingame vorgeschlagen hatte. Ich habe aber schnell davon abgesehen, als mir damit gedroht wurde mich zusammenzuschlagen. Es ist kein Kindergartenkrieg, das Ganze basiert auf massivem Hass und ist alles Ernst.



Oh mann, es handelt sich hier um ein Spiel und Freizeitvergnügen. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, was so was soll? Aber zum Topic: wie alle empfehle ich dir völlig neu anzufangen - das kriegst du nicht mehr anders hin


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (8. Juli 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Durch Accounttransfer (Realm kann bleiben) wird man automatisch aus allen Gilden/Freundeslisten/Ignorelisten entfernt.



Sag mal wie macht man Acc Transfer

@TE ich würde überhaupt dann wegtransen, das hat dort wohl keinen Sinn mehr. Oder du machst bald Fraktionswechsel, neue Email und deine Stimme im TS, du kannst sagen das du es nicht bist. Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall alles gute.



			
				Eisblockerror schrieb:
			
		

> Kindergartenkrieg mit 14 Jährigen Gangstern.



Ich bin auch 14, aber ich finde das Verhalten von solchen Leuten einfach abartig. Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob sich unbedingt ein 14Jähriger ins Gildenforum hacken kann. Ich kann es nicht und sehe auch keinen Grund dafür es zu lernenö.

Gruß
Menschkrieger1995


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur eine frage habe ich ..
> wenn dein server so scheisse ist das dich die besten 4 gilden nicht wollen und die anderen dich flamen etc
> ... wiso bleibst du auf dem?



Weil ich schon immer da war. Es haben sich viele Freunde gefunden und auch einige RL Freunde spielen da.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

MØUJØU schrieb:


> O.ô
> 
> Alter,normal packt man sich auf Igno und gut is...
> Krass was dir das passiert ist,zum Glück hatte ich sowas noch nie! (In keiner Gilde zu sein
> ...



Das ganze hat persönlich mit mir nichts zu tun. Die Geschichte im Überblick so wie es die vergangenen 6 Monate war:
1) Neue Gilde gründet sich kurz vor wotlk, ambitionierte Leitung, Ziel ist Server top10, ich trete bei
2) Skillige Spieler des gesamten Servers versammeln sich in dieser Gilde kurz vor wotlk. Egal ob T6 oder T4 equipt, alle bekommen eine Chance. Wert wird nicht auf Equip gelegt sondern auf Skill. Unter den Membern sind einige Leute einer bestimmten Gilde um die es gleich gehen wird. Einer der Leaver ist MT, dementsprechend groß ist die empörung über dessen Wechsel zu uns
3) Streitigkeiten brechen nach und nach aus. Die eben engesprochene Gilde ist pissed und geht gegen uns vor. Die Wut breitet sich durch diese gesamte Gilde auf, was anfangs nur deren Offis doof fanden haben sie durch Gildennachrichten und Forenthreads auf ihre gesamte Gilde verbreitet
4) Wotlk ist da, wir sind 80 und raiden erfolgreich. Die andere Gilde ist immernoch pissed und raidet weniger erfolgreich als wir, grund für ein paar neue Flames...
5) Weiter gehts mit dem Hack unserer Hp, mit Beleidigungen im Handelschat zu erst gegen unsere Gilde, dann mehr und mehr auch gegen einzelne Member die die Gilde verteidigen... Irgendwann sind dann einige Leute, darunter auch ich, ins Kreuzfeuer geraten...
6) letzen endes hat sich unsere Gilde wegen internen differenzen aufgelöst. Grund genug für die anderen, den Exmembern die Hölle heiß zu machen. Zeitgleich haben Freunde mir die ersten Links gepostet in denen Flamethreads von "mir" zu sehen waren....

Das ist zu ungefähr der grobe Verlauf, jaja blöde gelaufen, aber ich möchte deshalb jezz nicht aufgeben^^

Auf alle Fälle hatte ich ja vorhin meinen Char gelöscht und nach 5h Wartezeit auf einen Gm wiederherstellen lassen. Das mit dem umbenennen hat leider nicht geklappt. Ein Kumpel hatte zwar einen 1er erstellt mit dem Namen, der Gm hat aber einfach den Namen geändert und meinen Char mit dem alten Namen wider hergestellt. Ich war also nur teilweise erfolgreich. Ich bin von allen Freundeslisten gelöscht, jetzt muss ich mich bloß noch umbenennen. Dumm nur, dass das atm nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich logge mich erstmal einfach nicht mehr ein und ändere den Namen dann morgen.
MfG abe15


----------



## Myranzol (8. Juli 2009)

Gibt ne ganz einfache Lösung: Lösch den Char, dann bist du von allen FL's runter.Lass ihn dann von einem GM wiederherstellen und bennen ihn um.


----------



## abe15 (8. Juli 2009)

Myranzol schrieb:


> Gibt ne ganz einfache Lösung: Lösch den Char, dann bist du von allen FL's runter.Lass ihn dann von einem GM wiederherstellen und bennen ihn um.



Mal ehrlich, du hast den Thread nicht gelesen oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroa (8. Juli 2009)

wie heißt der realm? hört sich ja sehr interessant an was da los ist 
aber das beste wäre echt namen ändern  oder realm wechseln


----------



## abe15 (9. Juli 2009)

Destroa schrieb:


> wie heißt der realm? hört sich ja sehr interessant an was da los ist



Realmname bleibt hier unerwähnt. Habe extra Signatur etc gelöscht um Rückschlüsse auf meinen Char oder meinen Server zu vermeiden.


----------



## Larmina (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich war nach dem Löschen (ne dudu aus classiczeiten wiederherstellen lassen) aus allen FLs raus. Musst nur aufpassen: Wenn du den level 1er auf deinem Acc hast kann es passieren, dass du nen falschen ab bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (9. Juli 2009)

Also man kann sich theoretisch auf einem anderen Realm einen Char erstellen mit dem gleichen Namen, dann transfert man drauf, und kann einen neuen Namen gratis wählen?

- cheaters


----------



## Tamîkus (9. Juli 2009)

hmm hmmm mich würde interesieren wies es dazu komen konte das sich leute in einer pixel welt so derartig hassen

zu deinem anliegen würde vorschlagen du wechselt realm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (9. Juli 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> umständliche möglichkeit musst dafür 2 mal den server transen
> erstell auf deinem ersten server einen lvl 1 char mit dem gleichen namen wie dein main, trans dann auf den server und du musst deinen char dann umbenennen (geht automtisch) damit er dahin kann.    und dann transte mit dem neu benannten char wieder zurück und bist unter neuen namen auf KEINER fl mehr zu sehen



Diese Methode nimmt natürlich eine Wartezeit von 3 Monate auf sich bevor du wieder zurücktransen kannst und 40 Euro.

Da du dies allerdings für dich nicht in Frage kommt muste entweder nen Neuen Char machen oder komplett mit WoW Aufhören.
Sieh es als Chance von der WoW Sucht loszukommen.
Geh mal raus sport treiben, Kino schauen, Freunde treffen oder andere Schöne Intime Dinge^^


----------



## DaScAn (9. Juli 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Also man kann sich theoretisch auf einem anderen Realm einen Char erstellen mit dem gleichen Namen, dann transfert man drauf, und kann einen neuen Namen gratis wählen?
> 
> - cheaters



Ja, EXAKT.

Das geht.


----------



## Kidgun (9. Juli 2009)

ich würd den server transen mit deinen freunden entgültig meist isses das nich wert transen is am einfachste


----------



## linkin85 (9. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Realmname bleibt hier unerwähnt. Habe extra Signatur etc gelöscht um Rückschlüsse auf meinen Char oder meinen Server zu vermeiden.



so schwer is es nicht deinen server rauszufinden so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (9. Juli 2009)

Guck ganz einfach!

Du Löscht deinen char, ein Kollege soll sich nen Char mit dem Gleichen Namen erstellen!

Dann bittets du nen Gm ihn wieder herstellen zu lassen! Befor du dich dann einloggen kannsd hatt dein char den namen "ynxianh" oda iwas andres was nix bedeutet!
Wenn du dich dann einloggst musts automatisch den Namen ändern.

N Kollege macht das monatlich mit seinen chars also is NP!

Und du bisd aus ALLEN FL drausen! ganz einfach!


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch ganz den Server wechseln.

Ist die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Blödknight (9. Juli 2009)

einfach nen Monat warten und dann ist es eh vergessen


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Juli 2009)

Blödknight schrieb:


> einfach nen Monat warten und dann ist es eh vergessen



kann mich dem nur anschließen, mach halt nen monat pause oder spiel ein paar Twinks hoch, und nach einem Monat (wenn dus packst auch 2^^) werden die eh denken du hättest den acc gefreezt oder so und vergessen dich. Und dann kannste wieder schön spielen (und die Top 4 gilden werden dann eh gan z anders besetzt sein)


----------



## Reyx (9. Juli 2009)

Ja die beste variante ist die mit den wiederherstellen... aber ich würd vorsichtig sein meiner meinung,ist das nicht jetzt ein bischen aufällig wenn du vorher mit einem gm geredet hast und ihn gefragt hast obs ne möglichkeit gibt... und dann aufeinma löscht du dein char? Die gm´s können alle tickets sehen die du schon gemacht hast!


----------



## abe15 (9. Juli 2009)

BlenD schrieb:


> Guck ganz einfach!
> 
> Du Löscht deinen char, ein Kollege soll sich nen Char mit dem Gleichen Namen erstellen!
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich eben gemacht. Das Problem war nur, dass der Gm stattdessen den Namen des Level 1 Chars geändert hat und nicht den meines Chars.


----------



## WeRkO (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, zahlst halt die 8 Euro und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (9. Juli 2009)

Reyx schrieb:


> Ja die beste variante ist die mit den wiederherstellen... aber ich würd vorsichtig sein meiner meinung,ist das nicht jetzt ein bischen aufällig wenn du vorher mit einem gm geredet hast und ihn gefragt hast obs ne möglichkeit gibt... und dann aufeinma löscht du dein char? Die gm´s können alle tickets sehen die du schon gemacht hast!



Anscheinend nicht, mittlerweile ist die Aktion ja durch.


----------



## 1337Stalker (9. Juli 2009)

1. Char löschen (Char wird auf allen F-Listen gelöscht - "Ein Charakter aus Eurer Freundesliste wurde gelöscht")
2. Dem GM vorheulen, du wolltest ja doch nur deinen Twink löschen :'(
3. Char wird wiederhergestellt, alter Name zwar noch da, aber auf keiner F-List mehr drauf.
4. So schnell wie möglich Char umbenennen, fertig.

Aber mal ehrlich: Wer sich die Mühe für so nen Kindergarten macht, und sogar noch Geld fürs Umbenennen zahlt, ist in meinen Augen eigenartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst auch auf Risiko gehen und einen lvl 1 Char erstellen mit dem Namen des Mains. Dann muss der Char, der wiederhergestellt wird so oder so umbenannt werden. Aber ich denke das geht da zuweit, Blizzard so zu betrügen ;o

Falls das schon genannt wurde - tut mir leid, lesefaul :>

P.S. Das mit Charakter wiederherstellen kann man sich nicht allzu oft erlauben, genau wie Itemwiederherstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Zhiala (9. Juli 2009)

Zu classic zeiten hatte ich ein ähnliches problem, zu doof das ich meinen t1-Schami damals gelöscht hab...

Bei uns wars ne gildeninterne Sache und auch nicht gerade schön. Ich war damals verstärker aus Überzeugung und hatte mich mit einem Druiden in die Haare bekommen der auf einmal meinte mir meine Skillung vorschreiben zu dürfen. Als der selbe Heinz das dann auch noch bei meinem Mann versuchte hat der ihm nur gesagt er solle mal doppelt so alt werden und spielen lernen, ein ausgewachsener Streit war geboren.

Die Gilde ist dran zerbrochen, 5 oder 6 t0 /t1 Chars gingen ins Nirvana. Ich hab nen neue Vergelter gemacht und lebe seither in Frieden mit meiner eigenen Gilde in die nur noch Leute kommen die ich aus dem RL kenne. Meine (mitlerweile3) mainchars sind in einer ebenfalls sehr netten Gilde der es auch nix ausmacht wenn ich mal andere Ideen hab^^

Dir kann ich nur wünschen das du genausoviel Glück hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (9. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ich würde meinem Charakter löschen, einen lvl 1 char erstellen mit diesem Namen,
> und dann nen Gm mit nem anderen Twink bitten de Char wiederherzustellen...
> 
> . so habe ich schonmal meinem Namen geändert, da ich in einem Wahnanfall meinen Char
> ...



Problem dabei ist das jeder neue GM der das bearbeitet die alte Ticket History einsehen kann. Dumm wenn man vorher bereits ein Ticket zu diesem Thema erstellt hat und der GM sagte "ihm seinen die Hände gebunden". Jeder neue würde den Braten sofort riechen und eine Wiederherstellung in diesem Fall ablehnen da kannst du dir sicher sein.


----------



## Chiary (9. Juni 2010)

Ähm?
Chakata?
Wie genau bist Du an einen Thread geraten der nunmehr 11 Monate alt ist?
Und wieso reanimierst ( ja ja ich weiss, reaktivierst ) Du denn auch noch?


----------



## Gaueko (9. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Ähm?
> Chakata?
> Wie genau bist Du an einen Thread geraten der nunmehr 11 Monate alt ist?
> Und wieso reanimierst ( ja ja ich weiss, reaktivierst ) Du denn auch noch?



Ich vermute über die von allen oft geforderte "SuFu" 

Aber wieso er was dazu schrieb.... das ist ein Fall für Aiman Abdallah!


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

NEIN timmy!!!

hör auf den toten threat anzufassen!

mit so etwas spielt man nicht... komm du mir mal nach hause freundchen!


----------



## Magistinus (9. Juni 2010)

ups auf altes Thema reingefallen


----------



## wertzû (9. Juni 2010)

omg das mir sowas passiert^^

und btw threats sind dazuda ausgegraben zu werden, lieber alten threat nehmen als neuen aufmachen


----------



## Pomela (9. Juni 2010)

Ohne alle Beiträge gelesen zu haben:

Wechsel den Realm und erstelle vorher einen Lvl1-Char gleichen namens auf dem neuen. Dann musste dich eh umbenennen und beim Realmwechsel verschwindet dein Name von jeder fl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suche dir auf dem neuen Realm ne neue Gilde und bessere Freunde


----------



## Traklar (9. Juni 2010)

Erst Fraktion wechseln und dann wieder zurück + anderen Namen, anders wird die FL nicht gelöscht. Natürlich könntest du auch Server transferieren. 

Oder gleich neu Anfangen xD


----------



## Kerby499 (9. Juni 2010)

> Dies ging so weit, dass sich einige Leute unter meinem Namen Accounts in einigen WoW Foren (die nicht Eigentum von Blizzard sind) erstellt haben um Flames und Lügen zu verbreiten



Das sieht aber mal ganz stark danach aus, dass Du *heftig* mitgeflamed hast.

Unabhängig davon wirst Du einen echten Neuanfang nur auf einem anderen Server unter anderem Namen machen können, zu groß wird die Versuchung sein, Deine Flamers unter
anderem Namen eins auszuwischen, wie auch immer das ausehen wird .....


----------



## etmundi (9. Juni 2010)

Mal sehn wie viele hier dem TE noch eine Antwort geben.


/e stellt Pocporn und Cola bereit.


----------



## Exicoo (9. Juni 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines großes Problem. Auf meinem Realm gab es für ca einem halben Jahr einen Gildenkrieg zwischen zwei Gilden. Es wurde geflamt, die Foren gehackt und mit Level 1 Chars lügen verbreitet.



"Gildenkrieg" *KOPFSCHÜTTEL* Das ist doch lächerlich? Haben die Leute kein echtes Leben mehr? oO


----------



## igdrasil (9. Juni 2010)

char löschen und wiederherstellen lassen und dann VORM ersten einloggen umbenennen
oder n fraktionswechsel kaufen und name ändern lassen. der fraktionswechsel macht das du deine gilde verlässt, aus allen ignos verschwindest und flisten etc. hatte das mit meinem char auch, da ich bevor ich den wechsel dann ingame vorgenommen hab mit nem kollegen was besprechen wollte und ich plötzlich leute flamen konnte die ich auf igno hatte
darfst dann hatl den wechsel selbst nich vorlziehen aber hättest auch immer ein in reserve^^


----------



## Chiary (9. Juni 2010)

etmundi schrieb:


> Mal sehn wie viele hier dem TE noch eine Antwort geben.
> 
> 
> /e stellt Pocporn und Cola bereit.



Ich bediene mich mal ganz frech ( stelle aber noch Chips und Gummibärchen dazu ) und hoffe mal das der TE nach fast 1 Jahr noch hier vorbeischaut ^^


----------



## Izara (9. Juni 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Rl war mal eine Idee die ich ingame vorgeschlagen hatte. Ich habe aber schnell davon abgesehen, als mir damit gedroht wurde mich zusammenzuschlagen. Es ist kein Kindergartenkrieg, das Ganze basiert auf massivem Hass und ist alles Ernst.



-.- schande über den, der nen uralten thread wiederbelebt hat und schande über mich, weil ichs nicht gemerkt hab XD


----------



## mmm79 (9. Juni 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Ich vermute über die von allen oft geforderte "SuFu"



Was, es gibt hier eine SuFu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also brauch ich net mehr für jeden mist der mir gerade einfällt einen neuen thread erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (9. Juni 2010)

Sehr lächerlich das ganze man hätte das einfach klären sollen als das noch möglich war, meine Empfehlung fang von vorne an auf einen anderen Server und such dir eine vernünftige Gilde.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Juni 2010)

Spontan kämen mir 3 Möglichkeiten in den Sinn:
1. Char transferieren und wieder zurück und auf einem der beiden server dann einen char vorm transfer mit gleichem namen machen (blabla, name bereits vorhanden, bitte umbenennen)
2. Char zur anderen Fraktion... und wieder zurück
3. Char löschen und wiederherstellen (hat aber ein gewisses risiko...)


----------



## mmm79 (9. Juni 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> kurze frage: warum hassen die dich denn so?



Äh, ich glaube nicht das abe15 diesen thread noch verfolgt, sein letzter Beitrag ist 11 Monate her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben nur nen mausetoten thread wieder ausgegraben und bearbeiten ihn gerade mit dem Defibrilator.^^


----------



## Mufflin (9. Juni 2010)

wenn du transt ist auf deinem alten realm der name 3 monate für deinen char "reserviert". d.h. du kannst keinen twink mit deinem alten namen erstellen. wenn du zurücktranst, hast du deinen alten namen wieder.

ob das mit der resevierung auch mit gelöschten char der fall ist weiß ich nicht.

gruß


----------



## Parkway (9. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Durch Accounttransfer (Realm kann bleiben) wird man automatisch aus allen Gilden/Freundeslisten/Ignorelisten entfernt.
> 
> Die Leute können dich nachher aber immernoch an deinem Equip erkennen. Außerdem an der E-Mail Adresse wenn du dich irgendwo bewibst und natürlich auch an deiner Stimme im Ts...




als ob man in Wrath of the einheitsbrei noch jemanden am equip erkennen könnte ^^


----------



## abe15 (9. Juni 2010)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank an alle fürs "Ausgraben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich reporte hier mal, weil es leider einfach unnötig war und hier doch nur unkonstruktives kommt. Ich möchte nicht, dass das Board hier so gespammt wird...
Die ganze Sache hat damals übrigens wirklich toll funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heute ist es ja auch kein Geheimnis mehr, wer ich bin oder wen ich wo spiele.


----------



## abe15 (9. Juni 2010)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Äh, ich glaube nicht das abe15 diesen thread noch verfolgt, sein letzter Beitrag ist 11 Monate her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ätsch, tue ich doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grade weil ich damals so toll einen Neuanfang schaffte (nicht zu letzt dank der tollen Hilfe der User hier) und die ganzen Beleidigungen hinter mir lassen konnte wurde ich letzten Endes mit meiner Jägerin zu einem recht erfolgreichen Raider... 
Das mündete dann irgendwann in meiner Klassensprecherernennung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre alles ohne Hilfe in diesem Thead damals nicht möglich gewesen....

Den Doppelpost erlaube ich mir grade einfach mal, hoffe, der Thread wird gleich eh geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schönen Tag euch allen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterio (9. Juni 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Rl war mal eine Idee die ich ingame vorgeschlagen hatte. Ich habe aber schnell davon abgesehen, als mir damit gedroht wurde mich zusammenzuschlagen. Es ist kein Kindergartenkrieg, das Ganze basiert auf massivem Hass und ist alles Ernst.



darf ich bei dieser schlägerei mitmachen? piefkes hauen ist meine lieblings-beschäftigung...^^


----------



## syntaxsniffler (9. Juni 2010)

mal ne frage an alle poster hier..

wieso pusht ihr den thread unnötig hoch?


> Geschrieben 08 Juli 2009 - 14:07


----------



## Quovenja (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn du ein ganz böser Bursche bist, dann geh damit vor Gericht. Weil so wie du es beschreibst, ist das ein Kindergarten für Kleinkriminelle. 

Kann ja nicht sein, dass man in WoW Leute bedrohen darf ohne etwaige Konsequenzen. Selbst in manchen Chats kann das so gemacht werden. Aber so wie ich die Polizei/Gericht etc. kenne. "Das sind nur kleine frustrierte Kiddies die ihr Gemüse essen mussten. Nichts schlimmes."


----------



## Sonor1100 (9. Juni 2010)

*push*


----------



## Mateanik (9. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn der Thread alt ist; scheint so als ob welche kein Leben haben.


----------



## Philine (9. Juni 2010)

naja löschen hätte ich dann geraten und wieder zurück holen dann kann man ohne Theater den Namen ändern lassen, weil er von allen Fl´s runter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (9. Juni 2010)

lol...


----------



## Nyan (9. Juni 2010)

Richtige Archäologen haben wir ja hier , wenn die noch solche Threats finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Mein Gott, ein bisschen mehr Pietät bitte. Der Thread hat seine besten Tage bereits hinter sich und die Reanimierung war im Grunde auch für die Katz'. Somit schließe ich den Sargdeckel an dieser Stelle.


----------

